# New-to-Me Stream - Setup Joy or Stylish Lighted Paperweight?



## Tim_R (Feb 29, 2020)

Three days of TiVo Customer Support

My unit is a TiVo Stream purchased from a neighbor. I can see my DVR listings and settings on online.tivo pages and also on the android app, just fine, but it won't stream recordings in either case. My questions are, "should I leave this thing plugged in and turned on for a few days and see if it sorts itself out?" Secondly, can I force a hardware reset or other action that will kick-start it? I opened it up and there is a push button labeled SW1 and a set of five jumpers inside. It is sooo tempting, but I don't want to brick-it, not yet.

Issue #1: Android app: "problem with streaming device" "Error Code:E=43 V=9" it then prompts to start setup and returns with "Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again"

Issue #2: via Firefox/Windows web browser: "Problem playing show. We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time."

Day 1 TiVo customer support was comprehensive - device registration, router connections, rebooting DVR and Stream, status LED function, reset TiVo DVR service connection, all multiple times with no issues then wait overnight. Day 2 was really more of the same and wait overnight. TiVo says their remotely initiated service calls and overnight batching are their only course of action so, day 3 again more of the same then finally they said nicely, "sorry we can't help."

I've scoured this forum and it seems there are red flags on my unit with the software version, which I read is now up to 20.X.X, and the streaming service and status which show "disabled." Others have had issues with service status showing "precondition failed" that sometimes resolved. There may be other flags to a trained eye. Service calls continue to cycle through almost hourly ending with "succeeded."

Any help or insight is appreciated. I'll likely let this thing run a week or more, monitor progress, and I'll report back if there are any significant changes. If you don't hear back - Stylish Lighted Paperweight it is.

Here's the sysinfo pages:
TiVo Stream System Information (Main Page)
System Time: Sat Feb 29 2020 17:45:56 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)
Software Version: 19.1.1-01-6
Build Date: Nov 20 2012-11:57:30
Network Address: 192.168.254.53
Hardware Address: 00:119:3D:5C:B9
Serial Number: A940001901EDFCC
Transcode Status: Idle (1227s)
System Power: Standby (544s)
System Temp: 33 C
Fan Speed: 0%
Sharing Certificate: Not Available

TiVo Stream System Information (Service Page)
Sharing Certificate: Not Available
Media Access Key: Not Available
Secure HLS Data: Not Available
Https Certificate: Not Available
Service Level: I
Service Streaming: Disabled
Guided Setup: Done
Streaming Clients: 1/50
Streaming State: Disabled
Share Group: 
Last TCD Call State: Succeeded
Next Svc Call: Sat Feb 29 2020 19:18:48 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)
Force Service Call:


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

System Time: Sun Mar 01 2020 09:00:21 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)
Software Version: 20.7.5.stream.RC2-01-6
Build Date: Feb 27 2019-10:30:26

That's my software version. I bought it on eBay and just connected it to my router.

Streaming State: Ready
Transcode Status: Idle (64236s)
System Power: Standby (1417s)
System Temp: 36 C
Fan Speed: 0%
Up Time: 64322s

The up time is low since I reset it (and everything else) yesterday. I can access my TiVo's with my Win10 PC units. The android app is a pain to get running in-house. I never succeeded from outside my network. It sits on a fan.


----------



## Tim_R (Feb 29, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> System Time: Sun Mar 01 2020 09:00:21 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)
> Software Version: 20.7.5.stream.RC2-01-6
> Build Date: Feb 27 2019-10:30:26
> 
> ...


That's good info on the software version - thanks. My unit is continuing to phone home (service call) about once per hour and usually returns "succeeded" but the software version remains unchanged as do the service state and status as disabled. Oh, and it won't stream either.

Thanks again for reading through my post and for your reply.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Paperweight.

My experience buying Streams on ebay:
I'm buying a used Stream from eBay. Anything I need to ask the seller to do?
and other musings:
Reasons to get a TiVo Stream?

I did ultimately end up with 2 working Streams that are still in service to this day. But those do take dozens of attempts to get working every time I try to use them. Needlessly complex and unreliable devices not worth the trouble.


----------



## Tim_R (Feb 29, 2020)

So I talked to my neighbor who sold me this thing (Stream) for the equivalent of a six-pack of beer and he said he never used it. Anyway, I'll leave it plugged in since it continues to make service calls which are completing successfully although the software is still stuck at 19.X.X.

Would be cool if someone could share experience using the internal reset button or jumpers to reset the streaming state, or other action that could give it a kick-start.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The IP address of your Stream looks kind of strange. Is your local LAN really 192.168.254.xxx? If not, your Stream needs to be on the same subnet as your Tivos and the mobile device you're using to set it up.

Where is this internal reset button you speak of?

Here's a manual that may be helpful:
https://mediacomcc.custhelp.com/euf..._equip_user_guides/tivo_stream_user guide.pdf


----------



## Tim_R (Feb 29, 2020)

Those are good observations and comments, thanks! Yep, confirmed 192.168.254.53. It's plugged directly into a port on the router.

The Mediacom instructions were actually quite helpful, that's how I found out about the service states.

Upper left corner momentary push switch labeled SW1
Also notable, 5-position jumper set labeled J1201 and J1202 slightly left of center at the bottom of the photo, and the male 4-pin connector shown bottom right.


----------

